# Eheim 2228, is it worth it?



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I just got an Eheim 2228 for free last night but it needs a little work. It hasn't run in a couple of years and I don't know how old it is so I think it's smart to replace all the seals. It also needs one of the side legs/protectors, all 4 locking latches are broken and it didn't come with intake, spray bar or any plumbing.

I've looked online and the parts come to about $100 + shipping, without the tubing, intake or spray bar. I figure that we'd be in for at least $150 or so by the time we're done and I'm just not sure that I can justify the cost. Is it worth it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's really difficult to say if it's worthwhile to spend that much on a used 2228 if you aren't sure that it will work when you are done.

The filter has a built in heater, do you know if it worked when it was running?

The other issue may be the primer pump o-ring. These have been known to fail (personal experience) and if it needs to be replaced, the pump head needs to be dismantled to do the job. Easy to do if you are comfortable with this type of project. The o-ring would also need to be procured and I've only seen it available on a couple sites (about $5) & it's not a 'normal' Eheim replacement part.

The intake and spraybar can be fashioned using PVC or CPVC easily enough but what other plumbing parts are missing?

I purchased a brand new 2028 (without heater) in 2005 for $200. If you are comfortable with spending up to $150 to fix a used filter, go for it. But there is always the possibility that it may cost more to fix.

Sorry I couldn't be more upbeat but that is one of the problems with purchasing or getting free, used equipment that wasn't it running condition.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I would not replace the seal until I start it up and see if it leaks. You can try it outside. I also would not worry about the legs. I would only get what i need to get it running. Also look around and see if you can find and use some cheap hose to test the unit. Good luck.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Deeda said:


> It's really difficult to say if it's worthwhile to spend that much on a used 2228 if you aren't sure that it will work when you are done.
> 
> The filter has a built in heater, do you know if it worked when it was running?


I think you are confusing the 2128 with the 2228, the 2228 is the Eheim wet dry. The 2128 is the thermofilter.

Either way, bring the quick connect over to your local Lowes/HD/Hardware store, and buy some tubing that fits. Set up the filter someplace where a leak is not an issue, and run hoses to a 5 gallon bucket to check performance.

If it runs, but leaks, and you don't want to invest the $, I'd bet you could part it out for reasonable money.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Phil & Tammy, how about a little clarification on the model Eheim you actually have.

Eheim has a model 2028 (no heater) & 2128 (with heater) that have the push-to-prime button on the top of the filter. I assumed you had the 2128.

Eheim also made a 2226 & 2228 but I don't know if they are still in production or not. Maybe they don't have the push-to-prime button. Here is a link to the manual - http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleit ... 6_2228.pdf. You will have to page down the manual to find the English version.

Nodima, the wet/dry filters are models 2227 & 2229 (no heater) and 2327 & 2329 (with heater), at least from my research of the Eheim websites.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

It's an Eheim 2228, also known as a professional 2 I believe. No primer, no intergrated heater, just the filter with 3 media trays in it.

Thanks for the link Dee, I had already downloaded the manual to find the part numbers of the items it needs ... Eheims manuals leave a lot to be desired  . I took it all a part Saturday night, including the impeller and shaft and it looks like it's in near perfect condition.

I guess the issue that I have is that I can buy a used one for the amount this would cost to get up to spec but then I might still have some additional costs in the way of new o-rings, etc. I can get a used Eheim 2217 for $125, complete with media, double tap valves and all plumbing.

Maybe I'm just better off selling the 2228 for parts and spend the money on the 2217? How does the 2228 compare, performance-wise, to the 2217?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Eheim 2228 is just the Professional model, the 2028 is the Pro II model.

I don't have a 2228 so I'd just be guessing.

The 2228 uses 8W power & the 2217 uses 20W power, so energy usage may be a factor.

The 2228 has media trays for separating various media & the 2217 does not. Trays are a personal preference for many people.

I don't have exact specs for the 2228 but it appears to recommend a maximum tank size of 250L or 66 gallons and has a pump output of around 185 GPH without media. The 2217 is recommended for max tank size of 159 gallons & has a pump output of 264GPH without media. 
Please understand that these specs are general recommendations and many people suggest the mfg undersizes the filter to tank size but it could also be because people tend to overstock their aquariums.

On a side note, are you sure the locking latches are broken and not just disconnected from the clasp?

Also, it takes a bit of time to figure out the Eheim part numbers and schematics. The main issue with the manuals is that the German to English translation seems to be lacking clear explanations, at least in the Classic series manuals. I'm used to deciphering the Eheim stuff now so it seems easy to me, especially since I own a few different models.

I'm not sure where you are planning on ordering the parts from. It seems a lot of the parts are common to the Eheim 2028, except for the impeller, shaft and impeller cover. You might want to see if you can still order those parts at a reasonable cost before replacing anything else in the event they are worn or break in the future.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, all 4 latches are absolutely broken off. I also have 2 2215s so I'm familiar with the physical make-up of both filters, just looking more for performance. I have read that a fair number of people have had issues with the main seal leaking on the professionals as well.

Dee, where are you getting your information from, you are coming up with different data than I have found?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I actually use both the Eheim US site as well as the Eheim international site. The Eheim international site sometimes offers more variety of models and occasionally additional information.

Here are the links- International (may have to use the language bar to the right of the screen for English), http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... 01&lang=en
and North America - http://www.eheim.com/index.php

On the International site there is a column on the left, choose downloads for equipment manuals, booklets, spare parts, etc..

I have also downloaded and printed a lot of filter specs for the past few years and keep the info in a binder. I really like to have quick access to info and sometimes the Eheim websites remove/change info and most recently it appears they have changed some model numbers, e.g. the Classic 2217 is now the Classic 600. It seems the new model number coincides with the recommended tank size in liters.

I'm curious what specific data might be different that you alluded to above?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

OK, I think I may have found the discrepancy. I was quoting the Professional model 250. Sorry about my mistake, oops!

This info comes from the Eheim asia website. The 2228 uses 20W of power & has an output of 277 GPH and aquarium capacity of 158 gallons.

This actually makes sense since it is the exact same size as the 2028 model.


----------

